# Alternate "dog" methods.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 28, 2004)

This is in my opinion, the best classic dog; put it on a stick and cook it in a campfire.  Folloing that, boil it till it's plump and put it in a bun.  Cook whole in home-made backed beans (can you say yum!), and that all time school hot-lunch favorite (at least when I was a kid) wrap in raw bread dough, let the dough rise, bake until golden, and call them pigs-in-the-blanket.  Serve with ketchup and mustard, both in squirt bottles of course.

These are just a few of my favorite hot dog meals.  I also love them steamed, microwaved, pan fried in a lightly oiled pan, etc.

What's your favorite?  It could be with sour kraut, or sliced and mixed in with smashed spuds, whatever.

"There is no success outside the home that justifies failure within the home."

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Raine (Aug 28, 2004)

Our favorite?   The best thing on yer dawg, 'cept your lips!

Mustard chow chow/hotdog relish


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 29, 2004)

Dog and Kraut on a steamed bun.


----------



## MJ (Aug 29, 2004)

A dog right out of the package.
 A dog wrapped with bacon.
 A dog with chili on it.
 A dog with chili and cheese. 
 A dog with just cheese.

 Mini octopus mac and cheese for the kids.
http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx...word&u2=octopus&u3=**1*1&wf=9&recipe_id=60279


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2004)

I like then on the grill with a grilled bun. Mustard is a must, but it cannot be any of that neon yellow stuff. It has to be a good brown mustard. Relish is welcome as well as some sour krout.

The other way I like my dogs are sliced up in split pea soup. That is some serious comfort food for me


----------



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

Then GB you would love our hotdog relish.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2004)

I bet I would!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 1, 2004)

Mustard Pickle Relish is great...and you must use a steamed bun.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 2, 2004)

For me it's over an open flame, a little more  than a little burnt.  Grilled bun,ketchupp mustard, mild onion and Tums.


----------



## SeleneSue (Sep 2, 2004)

*Oh, it's HOTdogs, not Fido*

Whew!  At first glance, I thought we were talking "kaigoki" here.  That is to say, that famous Korean dish that animal lovers everywhere tend to protest a LOT.


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2004)

with chili and melted cheese whiz!


----------



## auntdot (Sep 2, 2004)

Will put all sorts of things on hotdogs.  Love Chicago dogs.

But when we are on a kimchee binge, nothing goes better than kimchee on a roll with a dog.


----------



## GB (Sep 3, 2004)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Will put all sorts of things on hotdogs.  Love Chicago dogs.
> 
> But when we are on a kimchee binge, nothing goes better than kimchee on a roll with a dog.



Yumm!!! I never thought of using kimchee on a dog. I will have to try that soon. What a great idea!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> auntdot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just got back from my buddies Korean Market and got some of her home made Kimchee......put on a dog and woweeeeeeeee :!: Its Great. POINTER.....I place my buns in a baggie and nuke them till soft...about 10 seconds per bun or two. This steams them.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 6, 2004)

:? OK!OK! Now I know how you like em but the real trick is buying the perfect brand of dog.Ive tried many and alot of them just dont cut the mustard if you know what I mean.What is your favorite brand of dog and while were at it whats your favorite sausage {german ,polish or other wise.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 6, 2004)

*favorite dog*

 My favorite brand is a toss up between Kowalski and Koegel.  Both give you that great natural skin snap when you bite into them.  Now favorite sausage...  There is a tiny, and I mean tiny neighborhood grocery store in Hastings, Michigan called Tom's market. There they make their own garlic bologna and weiners.  It's about 30 miles away from my house and nowhere near any place else that I ever have to go but every once in a while when we are feeling especially flush(like around income tax time) I run down there and pick up a couple of pounds.  Truly yummy.


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2004)

call me crazy but i prefer hebrew national hot dogs.
as far as sausage... sweet italian hands down.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2004)

Depends on what type of dog I'm looking for.  If its a skinless wiener and I'm in San Diego, then Wrath Blackhawk is the only way to go.  If I'm in Sault Ste. Marie, MI, then Volworths is my dog of choice.  For natural casing dogs, There's a little meat market attached to a Mom & Pop store called Neville's Superette.  They have a great hot dog.  Then there's this butcher store front in Pickford Mi that has a very unique natural skin hot dog that is just yummy, and not like any other hot dog I've ever had.

As for sausage brands, it purely depends on what I'm in the mood for.  I love Volworth's ring bologna, and many different fresh sausage brands.  I prefer to make my own beakfast sausage so that I can reduce the fat and taylor the flavor.

By the way, thanks for bringing this up.  There is a tremendous difference in different hot dog and sausage brands.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 7, 2004)

I like Koegles Vienna hot dogs in the natural casings. Many of the coney shops use them. I don't like skinless hot dogs. I love Sweet Italian Sausage.


----------

